# Ferguson



## P.G.FISH (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi, I Was Wondering If Someone Can Tell Me What Year My Tractor Is, It's A Ferguson I Don't No if It's A Ford, Or A Massey. 
I Don't No Much About Tractors, this was My Grandpa's And I'm Trying To Fix It Up.

The Ser No.TO-108910

I'v Tryed To Find This Ser No. "TO-10", But All I Can Find Is "TO-20","TO-30", And "TO-35"

THANKS


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you going to do a total restoration or just fix the oil leak? Looks in fantastic shape!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What's your dogs name?


----------



## P.G.FISH (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm trying To Do A Full Restoration, But I Can't Relly Do Anything Till I Get Parts And I Need To Know What Year It Is.

That's My Dog Danny, He's A Good Boy


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Give Danny a great big ole hug for us! What parts are you needing to locate?


----------



## P.G.FISH (Jun 21, 2010)

I Need Lights, A Gas Cap, But I probably Need A lot More Stuff.


----------



## P.G.FISH (Jun 21, 2010)

Some guy Told Me My Tractor might Be A 1953 TO-30

He Got This Of The Net

Ferguson Model TO-30
Year Starting Serial Number 
1951 60001 
1952 72680 
1953 108645 My Ser No. TO-108910
1954 125959 

What Do You Guy Think?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds about right.


----------



## Worzel (Jul 23, 2010)

P.G.FISH said:


> Hi, I Was Wondering If Someone Can Tell Me What Year My Tractor Is, It's A Ferguson I Don't No if It's A Ford, Or A Massey.
> I Don't No Much About Tractors, this was My Grandpa's And I'm Trying To Fix It Up.
> 
> The Ser No.TO-108910
> ...


It looks like a 1949, see link...
Yesterday's Tractors - Tractor Profile: Ferguson TO-20


----------



## oldtom (Oct 23, 2010)

can get most parts out of UK for Ferguson tractor over/seas parts advertised in UK tractor mag


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

We had a TO-20 at work for moving snow (had a Wagner Iron Works loader on it), but it died this year. The pinion bearing went out and blew out the ring and pinion in the differential. My boss sold it to Wisconsin Tractor Parts for parts. Tough little tractor, I'm still surprised that the front axle didn't snap with all the heavy snow we hauled around in its big bucket. It was purchased in 1951 for moving coal in the coal shed they used to have. Ours looked just like yours, minus the head lights.

On a related note, a bit of trivia. Ferguson tractors sold in the UK were TE-20 and TE-30 and so on, whereas the ones sold in Canada and the US were TO-20 and TO-30, etc. TE is Tractor England and TO is Tractor Overseas.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Country Boy here is some info from ozwrenches.com; and how some of it relates to Australia.
History Notes
Harry Ferguson

In about 1934, in company with David Brown, Harry Ferguson formed the Ferguson-Brown Company and the two men produced the Model A Ferguson-Brown tractor with a Ferguson-designed hydraulic hitch. Ferguson surmised that the tractor hitch was the key to having a better plough and designed a simpler tractor attachment for it.

In 1938 Ferguson made a handshake agreement with Henry Ford to produce Ferguson System Ford-Ferguson tractors using Ferguson's own self-regulating three-point hitch system, beginning with the Ford-Ferguson 9N tractor. This tractor is recognizable by the blue Ford emblem on the front of the hood and the Ferguson System emblem on the grill. The three-point hitch soon became the favorite hitch attachment system among farmers in North America and around the world. This tractor model also included a rear Power Take Off (PTO) shaft that could be used to power three point hitch mounted implements such as sickle-bar mowers. This PTO location set the standard for future tractor developments.

In 1946 the Ford Motor Company parted from Ferguson and a protracted lawsuit followed involving Ford's continued use of Ferguson's patents. Ford altered the hydraulic design of its postwar tractors to avoid Ferguson's hydraulic system patent, but continued to produce machines equipped with the basic Ferguson hitch arrangement. Equipped with the three-point hitch, the postwar Ford 8N became the top-selling individual tractor of all time in North America.

After the split with Ford, Ferguson took the opportunity to have the Standard Motor Company of the UK produce a new design, the Model TE20. The model name came from Tractor, England 20 horsepower (15 kW) but is affectionately known as the Little Grey Fergie. There were several variants of the TE20; the first tractors were designed to run on petrol, and were known as the TEA20 in Australia, following the introduction of the TED20 which ran on TVO (tractor vapourising oil, similar to paraffin). Later a diesel model was introduced, the TEF20. There were other variants with narrow wheelbases for working in vineyards and orchards, like the TEB20 and TEC20.

In all over 500,000 Little Grey Fergies were built between 1946 and 1956, and a surprising number survive today. So successful was the TE20 that Ford nicknamed it the "Grey Menace" as sales of the tractor spread across the world. They were even used on an expedition to the South Pole in 1958 by Sir Edmund Hillary, a testament to the durability of the machine. Ford ultimately settled the legal proceedings with a multi-million dollar sum that allowed Ferguson to further expand his own manufacturing interests.

There is a monument in Wentworth on the junction of the Darling and Murray Rivers in Australia commemorating the time in 1956 when both rivers flooded and a fleet of little grey Fergies was used to build levee banks to save the town.

The principal feature of the Ferguson System was the three-point linkage. This allowed trailed implements to be supported on a hydraulic system with the two drag links attached under the rear axle and a single compression link, connected to the upper rear transmission case, that was automatically regulating the hydraulic suspension's height. Thus the implement could be built at a minimum weight because it needed no attached wheels, manual controls and so on. It was also assisting the tractor to maintain traction because it was applying a combined drag and rotary force to the axle that kept the driving wheels, on that axle, on the ground and the steering wheels held onto the ground too. Consequently the "rearing and bucking" of overloaded tractors was overcome, making tractors much safer.

Ferguson designs for tractors were the first with single-wheel brakes that allowed the driver to turn sharply by braking the inside wheel. The TE20 was one of the first tractors to have a four-speed gearbox with integrated Differential and hydraulic system.

In 1953 Ferguson and Massey-Harris merged and the combined company Massey-Harris-Ferguson (later shortened to Massey Ferguson) became the manufacturer of the tractors and other designs. By then many manufacturers had developed their own three-point linkages and the linkage had become standardised worldwide.


----------



## TW1Kell (May 16, 2014)

I have a similar tractor that was my Great Grandfather's. We discovered why his would outpull and outplow everyone else's when I searched to find the year for parts...it is a 1950 TO20 with a 1954 TO30 Connie Z129 engine in it. hahaha! Everyone said that he hated to be outdone!
































It took 7 years of haggling, arguing, threats of a butt-whoopin' competition, and finally my 1945 US Army, US Gov't printed 1911a1 .45 pistol, but I got it back and saved it from the scrap metal man! I am proud to have the 1st tractor bought by my Hero, Tranny Elsie Faulkner! He was a logger, sawmill owner, store owner, and this tractor was his start as a tractor/equipment dealer, the first in my small community, back in the late 1940's. This was the tractor that he used to convince the farmers to "Drop the mule and burn some fuel". That was what he said about it. It is about to get a restoration along with my 1949 8N Ford.


----------



## TW1Kell (May 16, 2014)

OH! His 2-bottom, clay-shared breaking plow, as well.


----------

